# Workstyle/Lifestyle EXAM questions



## D84117 (Jul 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any insight on how the workstyle/lifestyle exam questions are scored? It seems like there is no right or wrong answer to these questions. Did anyone here previously take this portion of the test. if so how did you score and what kind of answers did you record. I think i did excellent with the written comprension but these questions i have no idea. Anyone have any comments, or insights please post!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

D84117 said:


> I think i did excellent with the written comprension but these questions i have no idea.


Does anyone have Grasshoppers email address for this lost soul? It's spelled Comprehension too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Mozzarella said:


> Does anyone have Grasshoppers email address for this lost soul? It's spelled Comprehension too.


Wrong person to ask.....Grasshopper's spelling was atrocious (remember "intensive purposes?). I guess they didn't care about that at her top-ranked college.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot of people confuse that "intensive purposes" thing....


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

there are no wrong answers...just answers that are scored wrong lol


----------



## Sleepmed (Jul 1, 2008)

I just took an exam that asked some similiar lifestyle statements but were to be answered 'strongly agree', 'agree', 'disagree', 'strongly disagree'.

An example of a statement is, 'I would start a fight with a friend during a disagreement even though I knew that I was right.' 

or 'I know when to back off from a confrontation'.

How would you answer those statements?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

All they're looking for is consistency. If you try to answer the questions based on what you think they want to hear, you'll do bad. Same goes for the interview.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Mozzarella said:


> Does anyone have Grasshoppers email address for this lost soul? It's spelled Comprehension too.


14thWW2 is the new Grasshopper, but keeping a low profile. Shoot her a PM there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> 14thWW2 is the new Grasshopper, but keeping a low profile. Shoot her a PM there.


No. He is not the new anything. If you have something to direct to her, email her. She can speak for herself.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, so this is MikeNess?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

No. It isn't.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

14thWW2 said:


> No. It isn't.


Same IP Addy


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know what IP is but I'm not going to play any childish games. Goodnight.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MikeNess
Grasshopper
EveMcQueen
14thww2

are all using the same computer does that make it plain
enough for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

So an IP is a PC. I see nothing wrong with several different people using the same terminal. Yes, that's plain enough for me.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> MikeNess
> Grasshopper
> EveMcQueen
> 14thww2
> ...


*
BUSTED!*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

14thWW2 said:


> So an IP is a PC. I see nothing wrong with several different people using the same terminal. Yes, that's plain enough for me.


Are you sure it is different people? How coincidental it is that your username was created right around the same time Grasshopper was banned? So exactly how many people live with Mrs. Ricci? How come you deleted my visitor message without a response?

We're not going to play childish games either.

You were eventually going to be found. Today happened to be the day I had some extra time on my hands.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> Are you sure it is different people? How coincidental it is that your username was created right around the same time Grasshopper was banned? So exactly how many people live with Mrs. Ricci? How come you deleted my visitor message without a response?
> 
> We're not going to play childish games either.
> 
> You were eventually going to be found. Today happened to be the day I had some extra time on my hands.


He was found the day he registered,the same with grasshoppers alter ego EveMcQueen


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Are you sure it is different people? How coincidental it is that your username was created right around the same time Grasshopper was banned? So exactly how many people live with Mrs. Ricci? How come you deleted my visitor message without a response?
> 
> We're not going to play childish games either.
> 
> You were eventually going to be found. Today happened to be the day I had some extra time on my hands.


Her personal life is none of your concern. My personal life is even less of your concern. You're not the U.S. Census Bureau. How many people she has in her household is none of your concern either. It doesn't matter if it's temporary or permanent. I don't need to give your visitor message a response. I don't think it deserves a response. It showed you have just as little respect for your elders as you do for women. You don't impress me. I came on here because I saw someone on here using my emblem next to his name. I wore that in the first theater I saw combat. His statements have never disappointed me. Your statements disgust me! This account was made while she was banned so that I could see his statements and read the articles without type coming up stating I had to join. There's your answer. You don't deserve it but there it is.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*gone*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its Grasshopper's grandfather, who happens to be a WWII veteran (14th stands for 14th Air Force, of the China-Burma-India Theater). He PM'd me a while back about my avatar, which is the "Flying Tigers", 23rd Fighter Wing symbol. It was his WWII unit, and my last post in the Air Force (23rd Wing, 74th Fighter Squadron). To respect his privacy, I kept my silence about this fact, but now I feel compelled to speak up.

Any more WWII vets you guys want to put the boots to? I think you guys were insufferably rude to a gentleman who deserves just a little respect.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Its Grasshopper's grandfather, who happens to be a WWII veteran (14th stands for 14th Air Force, of the China-Burma-India Theater). He PM'd me a while back about my avatar, which is the "Flying Tigers", 23rd Fighter Wing symbol. It was his WWII unit, and my last post in the Air Force (23rd Wing, 74th Fighter Squadron). To respect his privacy, I kept my silence about this fact, but now I feel compelled to speak up.
> 
> Any more WWII vets you guys want to put the boots to? I think you guys were insufferably rude to a gentleman who deserves just a little respect.


I have respect for him as a veteran but it is a two way street,
he did not show much respect for MassCops members.

I can see now where grasshopper gets some of her attitude from.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Any more WWII vets you guys want to put the boots to? I think you guys were insufferably rude to a gentleman who deserves just a little respect.


My crystal ball must be on the fritz, because I (and everyone else) had no idea who or what he is. If I make-up a screen name called "MOHinRVN", does that entitle me to instant respect, even if I act like a jerk, because it implies I won the Medal of Honor in Vietnam?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> My crystal ball must be on the fritz, because I (and everyone else) had no idea who or what he is. If I make-up a screen name called "MOHinRVN", does that entitle me to instant respect, even if I act like a jerk, because it implies I won the Medal of Honor in Vietnam?


You're right, he could be a ten-year old boy for all I know.

Of course there probably aren't many ten-year olds that could identify an obscure squadron patch, let alone talk about long-forgotten fighter unit in theater of WWII that gets the least amount of recognition.

Oh well.....maybe I should just jump on bandwagon too....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> You're right, he could be a ten-year old boy for all I know.
> 
> Of course there probably aren't many ten-year olds that could identify an obscure squadron patch, let alone talk about long-forgotten fighter unit in theater of WWII that gets the least amount of recognition.
> 
> Oh well.....maybe I should just jump on bandwagon too....


I don't doubt he is what he says he is, my point was that you were the only person who knew that until now.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Killjoy, take it easy. Ok, he's a vet and deserves respect for that. But you're reacting like we knew he was a vet and he posted it all over the site for everyone to see. How the hell am I supposed to know who he was? He PM'd you. Need I remind you that a PM is private (hense the "p") and that at least two people have been banned from that same IP for posting BS on this board. How else did you expect us to react to this?

I don't expect you to jump on the bandwagon but don't start blasting away at us because you knew and we didn't. He had his chance to speak up, maybe you should have too. Things would be different now if either one of you have.


----------

